# Delta 36-725 vs Grizzly G0771



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello All,

Wondering if you can give me your opinions on the above mentioned saws. Haven't found much info on the 0771, and I know that Delta supposedly has iffy CS. Anyway, I am semi-new to woodworking and setting up my garage as a shop area. I DO NOT have 220 and cannot pull in a new circuit as I do not plan to be in this home/setting long term. Our next house will be our forever home, in which a full-on shop will be built.

I can get the delta for about $575 after a coupon and tax. The Grizzly would be $850 after freight and adding the mobile base (which is necessary for my small workspace). Is the additional cost worth it, or would I be better served getting the Delta and using the extra for a cast iron router wing.

Delta: http://www.lowes.com/pd_510897-52010-36-725_0__?productId=50081568
Griz: https://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Table-Saw/G0771

Thanks!

Ste


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm not touchin' Delta due to the present condition of the company and parts issues.
Grizz has the parts and service.
Just my take on the present situation.
Bill


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Just judging by what I can read online, the G0771 has 130# on the Delta….65% more. It also has has a more powerful motor, cast iron underpinnings vs cast aluminum, a full enclosure, and solid cast iron wings. The Grizzly also has cabinet mounted trunnions that are easier to reach, so should be easier to align with the blade. I suspect the Delta fence is slightly better, but both should be functional. The Delta has a longer warranty. The end performance of either is going to be dependent on setup and blade selection….upgrade the blade on both!

I have no idea what the price difference means to your budget. Both represent pretty good value IMO. The G0771 offers more saw. Down the road, the price difference may mean very little to you, or it could be a burden. The Delta should cut wood too.


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

> I m not touchin Delta due to the present condition of the company and parts issues.
> Grizz has the parts and service.
> Just my take on the present situation.
> Bill
> ...


Understood, and taken in well stride. There seems to be a big censuses, internet wide, that Delta has poor CS and cannot get parts. As of right now, this will basically be a temporary saw for me, as once I move, I will look to upgrade to a cabinet saw w/ bigger motor.

I am thinking I am going to put any purchase off today, and look for something in the used department to hold me through for a couple years. If I cannot find anything used by the end of April, I will re-asses the situation and look at my options again. The reviews of the new-ish Delta are mixed, same with the Grizzly. Some say the grizzly has the same alignment issues as the Rigid/Cman. I am also not very intrigued by the thought of spending $800 plus on a saw that I plan to upgrade in 2-4 years.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't see how you can compare the two saws. You're talking an $800 saw against a $600 saw. I have the Delta and have seen mostly good reviews. I've contacted Delta for a part and got great customer service and the part was shipped out quickly. I got the Delta when it was on sale for $549 plus I got 10% with a moving coupon so got it for $495. I think the Delta 36-725 is a great saw for the price. You need to compare the Delta 36-725 against the Grizzly Contractor Saw, not the Grizzly Hybrid.

Have you done a search on Lumberjocks for the 36-725? There is a lot to read.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

At this time I wouldn't even consider Delta. Read this thread. In my opinion Delta doesn't deserve anybodys tool money.

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?223334-Buyer-Beware-Delta-Tools


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Not to excuse their past behavior, but I had no issues with CS when I needed a part in late 2014. They were in a period of transition to the new company and I see that in the sawmillcreek link that parts are slowly becoming available and easier to find on their site. I bought the 36-725 and love every bit of it. It's relatively light compared to other tools (it's lighter than my jointer; not sure if that's normal), very easy to work with, cuts great, easy to align the blade; it doesn't require adjusting the trunnion bolts but rather just the set screws around the guides. I also liked the fact I could see it in person and buy it at a local Lowes store. That was a big deal for me. In the end, if this is going to a temp saw for you, why spend the $800 when you can get good to great results for under $600 for the time being until you get your cabinet saw in your final home?


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

> Not to excuse their past behavior, but I had no issues with CS when I needed a part in late 2014. They were in a period of transition to the new company and I see that in the sawmillcreek link that parts are slowly becoming available and easier to find on their site. I bought the 36-725 and love every bit of it. It s relatively light compared to other tools (it s lighter than my jointer; not sure if that s normal), very easy to work with, cuts great, easy to align the blade; it doesn t require adjusting the trunnion bolts but rather just the set screws around the guides. I also liked the fact I could see it in person and buy it at a local Lowes store. That was a big deal for me. In the end, if this is going to a temp saw for you, why spend the $800 when you can get good to great results for under $600 for the time being until you get your cabinet saw in your final home?
> 
> - Rayne


I can add, very quiet, smooth as silk, easy to put together, great fence and you can use it for 90 days then if your not satisfied, return it for a refund. As for the customer service, I've not had to use them and shouldn't have to. I hope ÷). The only parts I've looked at is the zero clearence blade insert and their available along with the dado insert. But this is just my opinion, hope it helps.
gerald


----------



## Adrock1 (Feb 5, 2015)

I ha the exact same question and went with the G0771 and don't regret it. I posted a review of the saw in the review section so I won't rehash it here. There are many people who are quite happy with the delta so rest assured that you won't go horribly wrong with either one. In my opinion a few more bucks gets you a whole lot more saw with the grizzly. Cast iron wings, full enclosure, better cabinet mounted trunnion, more power. As far a fences the delta is a little smoother and easier to adjust. The grizzly in my opinion is just as precise, probably more so, and has some nice features. There are definetley nicer fences out there but I'm not convinced the delta is much better.

I got my grizzly for $744 with the 5% coupon off the back of the catalog and put a wood river Mobil base on it that cost $60. The delta would have been $640ish with tax. That was less than $200 difference for me and well worth it. I suspect had I gone with the delta I wouldn't have been disappointed noted either.

If the $200 is a big deal to you go delta and be happy. If not save another $200, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I find it strange that if the G0771 has cabinet mounted trunnions, why the manual tells you to loosen the bolts that secure them to the table top to adjust.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Adrock1 (Feb 5, 2015)

> I find it strange that if the G0771 has cabinet mounted trunnions, why the manual tells you to loosen the bolts that secure them to the table top to adjust.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


The manual does not say they are fastened to the table top. I have the saw and they are in fact attached to the cabinet. The procedure for squaring up the saw does specify loosening the trunnion to make adjustments but the trunnion does not attach to the top.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

*The manual does not say they are fastened to the table top.*

Page 62 of the manual says:



> 7. To adjust table, loosen two hex nuts that secure rear trunnion (See figure 118) *to underside of table* 1-1 1/2 turns, and slightly tap trunnion with a rubber dead blow hammer in the needed direction.
> [...]
> 9. Loosen two hex nuts that secure front trunnion *to underside of table* (see figure 119) and tap trunnion in a similar manner as you did in Step 7.


Normal procedure for cabinet mounted trunnions is to loosen the 4 bolts holding the table and move the table. The trunnions are not touched and fixed in their placement. Just saying.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: While the method described might be just fine, I do see a couple of potential problems with that setup. First off, the trunnions are hanging, being held on with just 4 bolts, instead of being solidly supported by the cabinet like most. Also, by adjusting the trunnions instead of the table, you drop the trunnions, slide them around, and re-tighten the bolts… which in my experience, will introduce movement as they are being tightened, so it can cause a slight shifting in the process. And by moving the trunnions instead of the table, it could possibly introduce some slight misalignment between the sliding parts of the entire trunnion assembly I would think (by moving the front with the back fixed or visa-versa, seems like it would have to introduce some). Of course, this should be a one time affair, so while it might take a few attempts to get it dialled in, at least you only need to do it once, if at all.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> I find it strange that if the G0771 has cabinet mounted trunnions, why the manual tells you to loosen the bolts that secure them to the table top to adjust.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


That's a fair question. I can't help but wonder if it's a misprint….a possible carryover from copied passages that pertain to table mounted trunnions like those of the G0715P. The trunnions definitely mount to the cabinet, so it'd make a lot more sense to loosen the table and adjust that.


----------



## bluephi1914 (Sep 6, 2014)

I have the delta 36-725 and i love it. Lowes had it for $569 and i recieved 10% off that… I used raise.com to save another 7-8%.

I've contacted delta several times with questions and i have always gotten answers. I called with blade alignment questions and i recieved emails and pdf files promptly… With a verbal promise that if the any parts needed to be replaced … Don't hesitate to call back and they would be replaced. I'm a newbie with table saws… But I've been pleased with my saws quality, cutting ability and deltas customer service thus far


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I just checked and the Grizzly is on sale for $675. I'd take that cabinet saw for that amount over the Delta any day.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a 20 year old delta contractors saw. It has performed well, certainly not up to cabinet saw levels. Recently I have noticed that all of the local woodworking stores have dropped the Delta brand. When I enquired I was told that it was related to the customer service that the store was receiving from Delta.

On the other hand, I have a Grizzly 17" band saw and have been impressed with their customer service. Both presales and post sales have been great. When I ordered replacement parts I received them the next day! I can't complain about that. Grizzly products are metric and don't necessary come with every wench you might need.

I would certainly go with the Grizzly saw over a new Delta.


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ordered the G0771 last night.

Wish me luck


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Bill,
What is the condition of the company? Is it that it is now made in China?
thanks,



> I m not touchin Delta due to the present condition of the company and parts issues.
> Grizz has the parts and service.
> Just my take on the present situation.
> Bill
> ...


----------

